# Pen Clips



## RONB (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a site that has "different" kind of pen clip "art"
such as the scales of justice, military insignas,animals, you know,
something different. I turn mostly slim line pens.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 9, 2007)

Try HUT


----------



## gketell (Jul 9, 2007)

CSUSA has a bunch of them too.  http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?search=action&keywords=twist-theme-clip
Sadly they don't have any of the better platings.

GK


----------

